# Can You Tell?



## SilverRose (Mar 30, 2010)

A week ago I talked to some guy I kinda knew for the first time just because I had no one else to talk about and I felt chatty and confident. He sat me down and we talked almost literally for the rest of the day. Since then he seems to have developed some very strong feelings for me, but (besides the fact that I can't tell how I feel about him) I can't tell what kind of personality he is-lots of traits of lots of types. I have vague suspicions that he is an SP or SJ but I ask you, since you know you best.

A little about him:
-He hates smalltalk. Likes serious and deep subjects; relationships, religion, philosophy, politics 
-He's very very brilliant and a deep thinker
-he's very blunt. he does not fear confrontation
-nor does he hide the fact that he thinks I'm gorgeous, really likes me, thinks I'm smart ect. right off the bat, the second day I knew him, he was very open that he cared a lot for me, lots of hugs, ect.
-he's VERY suave
-VERY persuasive
-is regarded by others as kind of weird
-wants to join the army
-very active in an SPish kind of way...
-wears mostly black but is in no way emo,ect
-talks a lot about how commited and loyal he is to his family, people he loves, ect
-has gotten in fights with people to protect those he loves before
-is more open online than in person, but still carries the bulk of conversation with me in person
-has a sweet stiletto knife he is quite familiar with
-high morals
-seems grim when not talking with someone he is comfortable with, but is very warm when he is

Type him?


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

...Im not sure.From what's provided, likely an ESTP.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

ESXP. I'm not to positive about the F and T.


----------



## SilverRose (Mar 30, 2010)

Turns out he's some kind of ExFP. Thanks guys.


----------

